# Birds head Vaquero



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've never shot with a bird's head grip before, and It looks like Ruger has quit making the Vaqueros with these.

I recently ran across a Ruger Vaquero in .38/.357 in a town a couple of hours north of me for about $100 more than my local shop will sell the standard gripped gun.

It looks like I'll be heading that direction again soon. Since I'm in the marked for a NMV, I was wondering if the Bird's Head would be worth the extra $100.

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

... Besides the "looks cool" factor. 

Easier to shoot? 

Harder to shoot? 

Best for people with only three fingers?

WM


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The birdshead grip doesn't suit my style of shooting, nor does the round butt of a Smith.

I find that the flare of the grip aids me in supporting the gun's weight much better and provides me with a steadier hold.

The advantage I've found to the rounded butt is that it does conceal better under a coat or vest, not "printing" as does a squared off butt.

I've found that without the support of the flared backstrap, I tend to point low in getting off fast shots. My preference has been the Super Blackhawk grip for deliberate, two-hand shots, and the Blackhawk (not the older Colt style) grip better for duellest style shooting.

This my preferences. You may discover differently.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Is the one you found like this one except in .357/.38? This one is a hoot to shoot, short barrel and all!
By the way, the best feeling grip (to me) I've ever found in a single action is the Bisley, hands down!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Doc Holiday put Johnny Ringo down with one.:draw: (Tombstone) WM you got to have one as they are so cool. I can't beleive that Ruger quit making them:smt017. You never see them around here.:smt1099


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

I had a birdshead Vaquero in .45C when they first came out and traded it off. Last week I found another and grabbed it really quick. When I fired Cowboy Action rounds in it the gun was a dream. It didn't flop around and get hard to control. I carry it in a "Huckleberry rig" as a second CASS revolver and I intend to get a belt holster and carry it there in my "normal" life.


----------

